# Walker to Atlanta



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

ESPN.com is reporting that Walker is going to the Hawks for Terry and Henderson, so we'll be seeing more of him this season. Well, on the good side, Walker will get his minutes and get to lead the team. On the bad side, he's going to a crappy team. Probably their second best player, Harrington, plays the same position. Walker's in the last year of his contract, so he won't be there too long at least.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

Good situation for both Walker and Atlanta.

Walker needs to prove himself in the NBA again. He is at the low point in his career. In Atlanta he will have a chance to get his minutes and lead a team again. If he greatly improves Atlanta then his stock will rise.

Atlanta has very little going for it right now. Walker is a legit All Star, a proven leader, and an all around talent who has played every position on the floor. The guy is a standout in the community as well and doesn't get into trouble off the court.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

This is just another variant on the Rasheed Wallace trade of last year. They wanted to be rid of Terry and they managed it. Having Walker as an expiring deal on that team (and given their cap position) will allow them to make an impact deal come December/January.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

They certainly have the money to spend as far as cap space.

The problem will be in attracting free agents to a losing team in a smaller market.

Utah did it this season but that team showed promise and they have a great coach and have somewhat of a tradition in the Stockton / Malone years. Atlanta needs much more help than Utah does. Utah has at least a couple of All Star level players and a few very good role players.

Atlanta may be setting themselves up for failure in clearing all this cap space in that they may have to sign lesser players if the true max players do not want to player there.


----------



## SamIam (Jun 1, 2004)

Would anyone here trade Raef, Jiri, West and Allen for Terry and Henderson? I know I wouldn't!

I guess the word is out among NBA execs that Walker isn't worth the money or the headaches. I hope people in Boston will finally face the fact that their beloved Antoine Walker was seriously over rated and over hyped in Boston. 

He was exposed in NJ nets series in 2003 by Kenyon Martin but many people believed the "he must be injured" theory. Then he went to Dallas and despite the additions of Antwawn Jamison, Josh Howard and Marquies Daniels somehow managed to poison the team chemistry enough that they dropped from best regular season record in 2003 to 6th best in the West last year.

The Celtics made a major mistake not trading Walker after 2002. Instead they tried to add Baker to Pierce and Walker and that was a disaster. They might have actually got a marquis player or lottery picks instead of what Ainge was able to get after his value was plummeting. In the end the Ainge trade was a steal - not because Raef, Jiri, Allen, West are headed for the rafters - but because Walker is such a marginal player in the NBA.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Even though this is the Boston forum, I'll still say this: What a weird trade. I can see why Atlanta would do it, although they don't have a SG anymore. As for Dallas, they must have just wanted to get rid of Antoine so badly that they would take on another wing player.


----------



## SamIam (Jun 1, 2004)

It is official: Walker to Atlanta for Terry, Henderson and a 1st round pick.

Okay, so that is a better trade for Dallas given 1st round pick. Henderson is a stiff and has 1 year at 8 million but Terry is a good player.

I still would take Ainge's deal but it is not so clear cut given Raef's contract and the #1 pick ( which if it is Atlanta's and not lottery protected could be huge )

Makes you wonder what Atlanta is doing. Are they trying to position themselves with free cap space to make a run for Reef next year?


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

the first round pick better be heavily protected...but i still don't get why they traded for walker.. my guess is that they'll have a 5 man rotation for the 3/4 of:

walker(16)/diaw(26)/j. smith(6)
harrington(32)/walker(16)

which doesn't look that bad on paper..smith could get some more minutes at sg if hes playing well, and diaw might get some minutes as a backup pg? 

on a side note, have they signed sura yet?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I really hope that pick belongs to someone else, and is not the actual Hawks' pick. Even with heavy protection, that's still a bad addition to the trade, one I wouldn't think would be necessary.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Even though this is the Boston forum, I'll still say this: What a weird trade. I can see why Atlanta would do it, although they don't have a SG anymore. As for Dallas, they must have just wanted to get rid of Antoine so badly that they would take on another wing player.


Unless Jason Terry's grown four to six inches in the offseason, he's a point guard. Given the presence of Marquis Daniels the ball handling chores will obviously be split. On the other hand, this means the big P-Pod will be playing center. I wish Boston had taken an option on a Mavs first (rather than grabbing one that was bound to suck), because with Irk Nowitzki and the Big P-Pod manning that front line they're risking missing the playoffs.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SamIam</b>!
> It is official: Walker to Atlanta for Terry, Henderson and a 1st round pick.
> 
> Okay, so that is a better trade for Dallas given 1st round pick. Henderson is a stiff and has 1 year at 8 million but Terry is a good player.
> ...


Let's see, an NBA sixth man, a backup pointguard, a second unit defensive specialist, and a lifelong mediocrity with bum knees making $54 million over the next five years or a starting point guard and a conditional number one from a team that won't make the playoffs anytime soon. Sure, give me the benchwarmers baby, because NBA starters and lottery picks are sooooo over rated. Give me a break.


----------



## Flava D (Sep 27, 2003)

> I guess the word is out among NBA execs that Walker isn't worth the money or the headaches. I hope people in Boston will finally face the fact that their beloved Antoine Walker was seriously over rated and over hyped in Boston.


Or perhaps he had a good amount of value as an expiring contract and as a lone draw for a team obviously down on their luck. This trade doesn't prove anything about Walker the player or the person. Do you really think he could have produced the numbers in Dallas that he did in Boston? He did a descent job all things considered, and he will have a monster year (stats wise) in Atlanta. On a correctly built team, Walker would be a key component, much like he was for Boston during their playoff runs. So what if one guy consistantly had his number? It doesn't prove that he's a worthless bum. I liked Walker as a player and a professional, and I hope he does really well in Atlanta


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I really hope that pick belongs to someone else, and is not the actual Hawks' pick. Even with heavy protection, that's still a bad addition to the trade, one I wouldn't think would be necessary.


The pick being sent is the Sixers lottery protected #1, which Atlanta owns.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Good place for Antoine*

Lots of good food down in Atlanta, and he can really use his leadership down there with a young team. 

Too bad he didn't go to the Knicks, though. That would have been fun.

Nice move for Dallas, though.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Seriously, we got alot more for walker (and delk who is also headed to atlanta) then the mavs did and walker is more valuable now w/ his huge expiring contract. BTW i dunno wut you guys are reading but the articel i read sed the pick is going to Atlanta, not Atlanta giving it up.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-hawks-maverickstrade&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> Seriously, we got alot more for walker (and delk who is also headed to atlanta) then the mavs did and walker is more valuable now w/ his huge expiring contract. BTW i dunno wut you guys are reading but the articel i read sed the pick is going to Atlanta, not Atlanta giving it up.
> 
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-hawks-maverickstrade&prov=ap&type=lgns


www.espn.com


Terry, left, would replace Steve Nash, while Walker, right, could be an East All-Star. 
Dallas also will receive a future first-round pick from Atlanta via Philadelphia. The protected pick was traded by the Sixers to the Hawks in the Glenn Robinson trade last summer and will be conveyed to the Mavericks by 2007.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> 
> 
> www.espn.com
> ...



They changed it. ESPN deff. had the same article as YAHOO yesterday saying ATL got the pick. Guess they f'ed up.


----------



## SamIam (Jun 1, 2004)

Okay, so the Herald and the Globe are both reporting that the trade is actually Walker, Delk and a #1 pick for Terry and Henderson. 

Does any one know for sure which team is giving up a #1?

In any event, it is obvious that in Dallas they don't think Walker is an All-Star. If that is the best they can get then I doubt anyone else in the league thinks he is an All-Star either.

I think I'll take 2 late first round picks (Allen and West), a lame PF who is actually capable of playing PF in the NBA, and a 22 year old who showed flashes of being a star as a rookie (Welsch) over an overweight SF who plays PF because he can't defend (Walker )anybody and a washed up SG who has to play PG because he is too small (Delk). Anyone who think Ainge made a bad trade should root for the Clippers!


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SamIam</b>!
> Okay, so the Herald and the Globe are both reporting that the trade is actually Walker, Delk and a #1 pick for Terry and Henderson.
> 
> Does any one know for sure which team is giving up a #1?
> ...



although i loved antoine, it seems danny got a good deal after all. obviously 14 mill in cap room would have been nice, but the rooks are showing the promise that we can hope for...and i kno the only main griPe is raef's contract, but we cna deal with that, Vinny B's situation wuz much woRse.


----------



## Most Ballingest Playa (Jun 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> They certainly have the money to spend as far as cap space.
> 
> The problem will be in attracting free agents to a losing team in a smaller market.
> ...


I don't know. I wouldn't call Atlanta a small market really, it's a big city. A big city with a losing image, while Utah is a small city with a winning image


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SamIam</b>!
> 
> I think I'll take 2 late first round picks (Allen and West), a lame PF who is actually capable of playing PF in the NBA, and a 22 year old who showed flashes of being a star as a rookie (Welsch) over an overweight SF who plays PF because he can't defend (Walker )anybody and a washed up SG who has to play PG because he is too small (Delk). Anyone who think Ainge made a bad trade should root for the Clippers!


You can take the 2 late first round picks...or you could have offered a few million to 2 teams and gotten them easily.

You can take you're PF that is "actually capable of playing PF in the NBA".....but ONLY AND ONLY IF he's not injured.

And you can take you're small superstar that showed to be the next MJ while playing 6 minutes per game in his rookie season ( :laugh: )...or you could have given Dallas something that will make them trade Jiri without having to give up a 14 million expiring contract.

And please tell me how Walker is overweight and play's SF?


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

the celts should quickly trade Walter to Dallas, while they are trying to gather players who are one dimensional.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Most Ballingest Playa</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know. I wouldn't call Atlanta a small market really, it's a big city. A big city with a losing image, while Utah is a small city with a winning image


Atlanta is a big city but in terms of a basketball market I consider it small. It is not up there with LA, NY or Chi in terms of population and it is not up with Boston, Philly, San Antonio, Houston, Dallas, Detroit and others in terms of basketball interest.

So I consider it a small market... however, if a person bases market size soley on population then it is not a small market but a medium / large market.

A great example of a small interest in a large population is pro football in LA. LA's basketball, and baseball market is huge but its pro football market is much smaller.

Of course, all Atlanta would have to do to raise their market would be to raise interest by winning.


----------



## Most Ballingest Playa (Jun 9, 2004)

It's hard to just build a winning team in 1 year. We tried to trade our future to win now, when we traded a bunch of draft picks and prospects to bring in SAR, Theo and Big Dog. That didn't work, and now we are paying for our ex-GM's mistake. But I think developing the rookies we just got, and then next year's draft and FA class we should have our core by then.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SamIam</b>!
> Okay, so the Herald and the Globe are both reporting that the trade is actually Walker, Delk and a #1 pick for Terry and Henderson.
> 
> Does any one know for sure which team is giving up a #1?


Atlanta



> I think I'll take 2 late first round picks (Allen and West), a lame PF who is actually capable of playing PF in the NBA, and a 22 year old who showed flashes of being a star as a rookie (Welsch) over an overweight SF who plays PF because he can't defend (Walker )anybody and a washed up SG who has to play PG because he is too small (Delk). Anyone who think Ainge made a bad trade should root for the Clippers!


What does Raef do exactly that "makes him capable of playing power forward in the NBA"? Is it the awesome seven boards a game? Or is it his perimeter offensive game? The only people that would have him on a Top 20 list of NBA power forwards are delusional (i.e. Walker haters with a sick compulsion to pretend that the trade _wasn't_ a salary dump meant to lower payroll). If the Celtics were to unload Raef for an expiring deal, they'll have got the best of the trade. As of now it's a wash. Because Welsch hasn't shown me anything to indicate that he has any future aside from NBA 6th man and I haven't seen West or Allen at all against real competition (though they'll probably be decent role players). And three role players aren't worth strapping a payroll to the cap for five years.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Walker haters?*

Some of us who have praised Ainge for the trade and criticized Walker actually loved #8. 

But don't just listen to us, how about asking the Dallas fans what they think.

Walker went to a 60-win team and turned them into a 52-win team. They left him unprotected and jettisoned him to the NBA wasteland. When will you lift the shroud off from over your eyes?
For goodness sakes, for all intents and purposes Walker isn't even in the NBA anymore. He's in Atlanta.

Jiri is a damn good player. There isn't a team in the league, period, that wouldn't say that Ainge totally FLEECED the Mavericks.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Walker haters?*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> 
> 
> Jiri is a damn good player. There isn't a team in the league, period, that wouldn't say that Ainge totally FLEECED the Mavericks.



I wouldn't sey fleeced, but deff. looking liek we have the better end. And I am a WaLker lover...So trading him broke my heart, but now seeing what Dallas got for him I' happy w/ what we have.....


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Walker haters?*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Some of us who have praised Ainge for the trade and criticized Walker actually loved #8.
> 
> But don't just listen to us, how about asking the Dallas fans what they think.
> ...


Yes, Antoine Walker single handedly lost eight games for the Mavericks. Lets compltely ignore the improvement of the Lakers, Wolves, Spurs, and Grizzlies, and the fact that Antoine was the only guy on that team who's actually played defense at some point in his pro career. Lets also forget that they also acquired, and have since dumped, Antwan Jamison, who (unlike Antoine), has never played on a winning team. Lets also forget that the Mavs play in the C/PF heavy West and gave the majority of the center minutes to Dirk Nowitzki.

Yup, Antoine, a guy who was the captain and leader of a team that overachieved its way into the playoffs twice and to the ECF once, was the reason for their lowered win total.

By the way, they dumped Antwan Jamison too...but that'll just be our little secret, ok?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow. Dallas robbed Atlanta. I wish Danny was smart enough to get a deal of this caliber. Jason Terry is a great scoring point guard that when coupled with a "Eric Snow" or Boris Diaw type shooting guard, can come close to being dominant. Alan Henderson has a great expiring deal. I'd expect Philadelphia's 07 pick bein a lottery selection. 

People who actually believe that Ainge did rob Dallas are ignorant. I am impressed with Allen, thus far and have liked him. I believe West is a bum. Raef will not exceed 14/8 and ties up the Celtics payroll for year's to come. Jiri hasn't exactly proved he can become a sixth man yet. He shows flashes of excellence, but didn't J.R. Bremer? 

Now tell me who got the better deal.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> Wow. Dallas robbed Atlanta. I wish Danny was smart enough to get a deal of this caliber. Jason Terry is a great scoring point guard that when coupled with a "Eric Snow" or Boris Diaw type shooting guard, can come close to being dominant. Alan Henderson has a great expiring deal. I'd expect Philadelphia's 07 pick bein a lottery selection.
> 
> People who actually believe that Ainge did rob Dallas are ignorant. I am impressed with Allen, thus far and have liked him. I believe West is a bum. Raef will not exceed 14/8 and ties up the Celtics payroll for year's to come. Jiri hasn't exactly proved he can become a sixth man yet. He shows flashes of excellence, but didn't J.R. Bremer?
> ...



I still think the Celtics did. Anyone else?


----------



## Most Ballingest Playa (Jun 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> Wow. Dallas robbed Atlanta. I wish Danny was smart enough to get a deal of this caliber. Jason Terry is a great scoring point guard that when coupled with a "Eric Snow" or Boris Diaw type shooting guard, can come close to being dominant. Alan Henderson has a great expiring deal. I'd expect Philadelphia's 07 pick bein a lottery selection.


Yes, JT was so dominant with Diaw next to him.  16ppg and 2.83 turnovers per game  How DOMINANT, indeed. Henderson has 2 years left, Walker had 1 year left. And that Philly pick is lottery protected and they earlier they can see it is actually 2008.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Most Ballingest Playa</b>!
> 
> Yes, JT was so dominant with Diaw next to him.  16ppg and 2.83 turnovers per game  How DOMINANT, indeed. Henderson has 2 years left, Walker had 1 year left. And that Philly pick is lottery protected and they earlier they can see it is actually 2008.


Henderson, according to Hoopshype, has 8.27 million dollars over one more season left on on his deal.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> Wow. Dallas robbed Atlanta. I wish Danny was smart enough to get a deal of this caliber. Jason Terry is a great scoring point guard that when coupled with a "Eric Snow" or Boris Diaw type shooting guard, can come close to being dominant. Alan Henderson has a great expiring deal. I'd expect Philadelphia's 07 pick bein a lottery selection.


I disagree. I think Atlanta robbed Dallas here. JT needed new scenery and he's hardly a point guard. I love the idea of a Walker/Harrington combination, to go along with the young swingmen in Childress and both Smiths. They lack a real center and a point guard (unless Sura comes back), but that's a very, very nice young core. If it doesn't work out, Walker is 14 million I believe off the books, enough to sign 2 max players next season. As for Dallas, they got a scoring "point" guard, but I'm unsure how well he'll do. They certainly don't have a Diaw or Snow on that team with Walker gone and JT certainly doesn't help the "bad defense" label of Dallas. Also, that's a very weak frontline.

However, I think we have to wait to see how Reef does before we start demanding him out or determing that Ainge got robbed.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Walker haters?*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!Walker went to a 60-win team and turned them into a 52-win team.


Sure, because Walker's defensive intensity is what caused Dallas to surrender almost 101 p/g. And naturally it was the evil 'Toine that chose to ship out eight players in trades over the offseason. Yep, all that was Antoine's fault. Of course, why didn't I see it? 



> They left him unprotected and jettisoned him to the NBA wasteland. When will you lift the shroud off from over your eyes?
> For goodness sakes, for all intents and purposes Walker isn't even in the NBA anymore. He's in Atlanta.


What happens if the Hawks do manage to sign Dampier and make the playoffs next year? 



> Jiri is a damn good player. There isn't a team in the league, period, that wouldn't say that Ainge totally FLEECED the Mavericks.


There are lots. Boston is still stuck with the worst contract in the NBA & Jiri isn't quite yet an excellent role player. As for starpower? He ain't got it.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Consider this, Dallas started off with Raef Lafrentz, Jiri Welsch, Chris Mills, and a late first-round selection and ended up with Terry, a decent expiring contract, and a better first-round selection.


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

last time i checked, walker was an atlanta hawk, not a celtic..get over it guys..Make a thread about lafraentx or soemthing


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dork</b>!
> 
> last time i checked, walker was an atlanta hawk, not a celtic..get over it guys..Make a thread about lafraentx or soemthing


And you think this is off-topic... 

A bit hypocritical, don't you think?


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*No, consider this*



> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> Consider this, Dallas started off with Raef Lafrentz, Jiri Welsch, Chris Mills, and a late first-round selection and ended up with Terry, a decent expiring contract, and a better first-round selection.


Dallas had 60 wins and was on the cusp of doing something major. Then they won 52 games, got wasted in the first round, and their second best player said, "I'm outta here." That's what happened.

Contracts or no contracts, this team is not better off. They're worse off. Congrats to Donnie Nelson for ripping off Atlanta, but they only partially fixed the damage.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: No, consider this*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> 
> 
> Dallas had 60 wins and was on the cusp of doing something major. Then they won 52 games, got wasted in the first round, and their second best player said, "I'm outta here." That's what happened.
> ...


I'm sorry, but any real Mavs fan will tell you that 2 years ago they had luck on their side.
1) They faced the Blazers (a team that hasn't had much success in the playoffs in the past few years)
2) They beat the Kings after Webber went out.
and 
3) They never had to face the Lakers.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*All true*

But they still won 60 games in the regular season. They were a better team.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

The pick that is involved in this deal is Philadelphia's pick, and it is heavily protected. Dallas won't get it till 2007, and they may not get it then with the protections that are on it. After 2007, this pick expires and becomes $1 million.

Basically, that pick wasn't worth the paper it was written on. Atlanta was never going to see that pick, and Dallas will never see it.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

atl could use that money for some player


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KB21</b>!
> The pick that is involved in this deal is Philadelphia's pick, and it is heavily protected. Dallas won't get it till 2007, and they may not get it then with the protections that are on it. After 2007, this pick expires and becomes $1 million.
> 
> Basically, that pick wasn't worth the paper it was written on. Atlanta was never going to see that pick, and Dallas will never see it.


The pick is lottery protected for 2005. The Sixers missed the playoffs in the Eastern Conference by 3 games last year and the Hornets have moved to the West next year.

So I guess I will be rooting for the Sixers to sneak into the playoffs next year. That would make the pick a mid teens pick for
2005.

Cleveland lost Boozer so they may struggle a little bit without him.

So if Cleveland drops a slot than it would be between the Raptors and Sixers for that 8th playoff spot.

Even though it is unlikely, it is still possible that the pick could be
decent.


----------



## Most Ballingest Playa (Jun 9, 2004)

The 76rs also owe NJ a future 1st rounder first, so they get the next lotto protected pick. Then the NBA prevents a team from trading their 1st 2 years in a row, so yeah you won't be seeing no draft pick.


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> And you think this is off-topic...
> ...





:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Most Ballingest Playa</b>!
> The 76rs also owe NJ a future 1st rounder first, so they get the next lotto protected pick. Then the NBA prevents a team from trading their 1st 2 years in a row, so yeah you won't be seeing no draft pick.


How can they owe two teams the same pick? My understanding was that it was not 76ers choice for 2005. If the Sixers make the playoffs than the pick is the Mavericks.

None of the papers are very clear on this however.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

I certainly wouldn't say the Celtics fleeced the Mavs in the Walker deal because whenever your taking a horrific long-term contract with an average player that sucks. Despite probably not getting many big time FAs regardless of cap space, I believe we certainly could have signed or traded for players in the caliber of West/Allen and possibly Welsch because in my mind he showed a sweet stroke but only played at one speed. Also, his dribbling/ballhandling sucked but I couldn't ignore his hand injury either so hopefully that will improve. He definitely still has a lot to prove and I have confidence he'll be able to at some point but he is still fairly raw.


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

the +/- of the Walker trade is really going to come down to 

1. Raef Lafrentz's play and health over the next couple of years;

2. one of the draft picks blowing up or all of the picks bombing out

3.Jiri

The debate will be hotly contested for at least a few years and may never be resolved.

Gives us something to talk about over the dead period though


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: No, consider this*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> 
> 
> Dallas had 60 wins and was on the cusp of doing something major. Then they won 52 games, got wasted in the first round, and their second best player said, "I'm outta here." That's what happened.


Dallas blew their team up after winning 60 games. Expecting them to repeat the performance after they changed 2/3 of the personnel is simply stupid. Using your argument it's clear that Ainge has buttFAQed the Celtics. After all, they were a 44 win team when he took over. He brought in Ricky, Jiri & Raef and they promptly led the team to 36 victories, so they suck, right?


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> And you think this is off-topic...
> ...


your right very off-topic, HOt pockets!

Link deleted.

No advertising please. ---agoo


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

LOL


----------

